# Hiker dies on Bright Angel Trail



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I can't imagine hiking that trail during the day in July. Apparently they are working hard to determine the COD... Heat exhaustion ? Indian gardens is almost home so to speak, I had heard that the water source there may be shut off though. 

While I feel for the dude, and wish it hadn't happened, life is all about choices, and he apparently didn't choose his destiny well. 

FWIW. my LE friend up on the rim said that he didn't think there were any more deaths this year than any other, just that they are coming in spurts, a bunch in close proximity to each other.


----------



## DesertKiwi (Feb 28, 2021)

There is also a heatwave and flashfloods in the desert southwest. May contribute to the collapse, as well as the recent GC deaths. Bottom line, the desert is as fickle as she is unforgiving. You all be safe out there.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

For what it's worth, I just got back from a fire call, where a family in a minivan weren't paying attention to what they were doing, and ended up upside down in the Arkansas River. St
upid fucking turons.. you can't fix stupid


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't know why it put the line break in there but, I'll reiterate stupid fucking tourists. Go back to Texas, go back to California, go home!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

MNichols said:


> <snip>
> you can't fix stupid


If you make it idiot-proof, someone will build a better idiot.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Will Amette said:


> If you make it idiot-proof, someone will build a better idiot.


Guess what? Just got back from another upside down SUV in the river, family of four... Truly demonstrates you can't fix stupid. Again thankfully nobody was hurt...


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

To bad Darwinism isn’t more successful


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Don't know why it put the line break in there but, I'll reiterate stupid fucking tourists. Go back to Texas, go back to California, go home!


Yep, those out of state folks can be really stupid, dangerously so for themselves, others on the road and first responders

After living in Colorado for almost 36 years, I do consider myself an almost native and gleefully poke fun when I see a Texas or California plate

I also (if they haven't cut me off in traffic or exhibited other common rude driving behavior), give them a little bit of slack, when they slow way down, forget to
use their turn signal, 'cause we have all been in the position driving in a new area/town and momentarily are not using the best driving skills we possess

Looking at the Ark and not paying attention, absolutely wrong, dangerous and stupid

Oh, and my first 28 years of residence?
California (shhhhh....)


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Damn girl... True, every last word of it... Thanks for saying what I wanted to but didn't... For years I wanted to put s ticker on the back of my topper that said go home... I understand we live in a wonderful place, that's why I work my ass into the ground made enough money and bought my home here. And you're doing everything you can to make it not a wonderful place. Go home...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

One time I was really enjoying a fireworks display (2 hits of blotter) and I ran into the back of a cop. Yes I was driving and enjoying lsd and fireworks. Then I was not enjoying county jail on lsd. Just thought I'd share. For the record we where in a traffic jam on a lake road not the interstate so I could've happened to anyone enjoying fireworks displays on lsd. Tag your it. 
P.s. I hate tourists too and boy do we have tourists here.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> One time I was really enjoying a fireworks display (2 hits of blotter) and I ran into the back of a cop. Yes I was driving and enjoying lsd and fireworks. Then I was not enjoying county jail on lsd. Just thought I'd share. For the record we where in a traffic jam on a lake road not the interstate so I could've happened to anyone enjoying fireworks displays on lsd. Tag your it.
> P.s. I hate tourists too and boy do we have tourists here.


I don't know you personally, but that posibly explains alot. Just kidding - no ill will.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Man, I understand when stupid tourists do stupid things to them selves and locals. 

On the other hand, not all visitors to places like the banks of the Ark there in central CO create problems for locals. If we all went home things would be different along the Ark.

For some 40 years or so I have been traveling to Salida, BV and points in between to visit friends who live there and enjoy that wonderful river called the ARK. Usually multiple times a year for several weeks at a time.

Never had a wreck, damaged anything local and left the ARK, it's banks and where ever I camped cleaner than I found it. All I left behind was money in local cafes, gas stations, CKS, motels and camp sites.

I happen to now live here in the flat lands of Oklahoma cause that is where I made my living. While I would love to live in the Rockies, family and age make that impossible. 

I have a lot of local boaters that love and support the Ark and for sure know the highway from the riverbank while driving.

For years I was a volunteer fireman for Park City Utah. Often times helping rescue drivers who ran off Interstate 80 looking at the mountain scenery, migrating elk or just going to sleep. I totally understand how to some times scrape up dead bodies or help package injured bodies along with EMT for transport to SLC. It is not fun. And I hated leaving home to see blood and gore on the high way. But I volunteered for the job and loved to do it. I was helping some of those ski types whose vacation spending helped pay some of my city and county taxes as well.

Bottom line while you are venting off the pressure, please remember there are many of us boaters who may not live along the ARK but we love and support that river big time.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

okieboater said:


> Man, I understand when stupid tourists do stupid things to them selves and locals.
> 
> On the other hand, not all visitors to places like the banks of the Ark there in central CO create problems for locals. If we all went home things would be different along the Ark.
> 
> ...


Ok, I apologize, sorta..

Yesterday afternoon the tones went off, car in the river.... AGAIN.. I haven't really been counting, but IIRC this is #6 this year, and all in the summer.. Normally, we get one in the river in the winter when the roads get bad. Never before, or at least before the china virus have we had such a deluge of tourists, overrun doesn't' begin to characterize it. Was just before the Rincon curves, where Badger Creek comes in to the Ark. There must have been a hundred spectators on the opposite side of the river. It didn't used to be that "crowded", it's a 4wd dirt road for the most part.. Not even during it's heyday did FIBark cause crowds like this.. I do so love standing along the side of the highway in full bunker gear in 95 degree heat hoping that someone doesn't plow into me as I do my job simply because a tourist wasn't paying attention to driving.

I agree, that living in a tourist destination, I should expect tourism, but this is beyond crazy... Yes, they bring money, well a lot of them, many of the bicyclists from the front range come up here with bag lunches, as they don't relish paying 20 bucks for a burger and beer. It's so nice of them to leave the bag their lunch came in in the trailhead parking lots for everyone to enjoy. The roadsides are littered way worse than I've ever seen them, and I've been driving 50 since 1983...

How should we locals vet the good tourists from the bad tourists ?

EDIT: thanks for realizing that was a rant... With all that's happening here this year, drought, china virus still spreading, supply chain disruptions, rampant inflation, this was just the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry but while we’re at it I’m gonna call you out on the use of your term for Covid. It is very racial and I would prefer that you find another term that does not portray your ignorance so clearly. Thanks!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

mkashzg said:


> Sorry but while we’re at it I’m gonna call you out on the use of your term for Covid. It is very racial and I would prefer that you find another term that does not portray your ignorance so clearly. Thanks!


LOL, nothing better to do today than accuse me of racism? Let's see. The Virus originated in Wuhan China, coincidentally where they have the Wuhan novel coronavirus laboratory.. 
John Stewart's take on it.





Would you be happier if I referred to it instead of the china virus, as the Wuhan Novel Coronavirus ?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Discussion best moved to The Eddy, please
I posted the sad news with the intention of informing, preventing and hopefully, have folks looking at the bigger picture of how a tragedy affects everyone


----------

